
Ask HN: Do you use a SaaS starter-kit? - Raed667
Do you have a go to kit to bootstrap your SaaS project?<p>Ideally it would offer:<p>- User management (signup, login, roles&#x2F;groups, social, reset-password, etc..)<p>- Admin dashboard<p>- An email service integration with easy templating<p>- Stripe (or equivalent) integration<p>- Newsletter integration<p>- Google analytics (or some tracking solution)
======
Ace__
I don't use any, not a programmer, but I have come across the following,
languages unknown to me.

[https://www.saasforge.dev/](https://www.saasforge.dev/)

[https://github.com/async-labs/saas](https://github.com/async-labs/saas)

[https://nodex.wensia.com/](https://nodex.wensia.com/)

Cheers, Ace.

------
verdverm
[https://apollokit.org](https://apollokit.org)

------
anotheryou
maybe have a look here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22161880](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22161880)

~~~
Raed667
Thanks! But that discussion seems more about frameworks and less about a more
complete and integrated solution.

~~~
anotheryou
You are looking for a "boilerplate" than.

There are some e.g. for Django I think. Have a look at this:
[https://github.com/pydanny/cookiecutter-
django](https://github.com/pydanny/cookiecutter-django)

And stripe and google analytics are made to integrate easily, that shouldn't
need a boilerplate.

For newsletters external tools are better suited so you don't run in to spam
filters too much.

------
sparkling
What language?

~~~
Raed667
Ideally JavaScript / TypeScript but anything would be ok if its feature
complete.

